# Rear wiper realy modification



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I use my rear wiper quite a bit here in the PNW.
And more so in stop, and go traffic.
I really didn't dig that EVERY time you wanted the rear wiper on, you had to push the stalk.
I happened to have a bunch of relays from my '86 Scirrocco 16v, and the rear wiper would upon activation, would remain on, but in a intermittent mode, much like position one for the front wipers.
Until you want to turn it off.
A simple relay change out did the trick, and what a difference it makes!
I'll post the part # of the relay when I get a chance to write it down.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rear wiper realy modification (Sepp)*

My car's rear wiper has the intermittent function, one push on the stalk and it stays on in intermittent mode until I push it again, or turn off the car. Yours didnt do this?


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Rear wiper realy modification (PerL)*

My CQ doesn't do it either I don't think........


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Rear wiper realy modification (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_ Yours didnt do this?









Nope, and it was a real pain in heavy rain in slow moving traffic, or whrn at a stop light.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear wiper realy modification (Sepp)*

My car didn' come with a rear wiper so I have had no problems with mine














I din't have a sun roof either so I wont be having any problems their either.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Rear wiper realy modification (Sepp)*

My car didn' come with a rear wiper so I have had no problems with mine














I din't have a sun roof either so I wont be having any problems their either.


----------

